# Discus at Dragon King



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

they had a 20% off a couple of weeks ago. Nice quality discus, I got a leopard nice shape and the base color is quite light bluish white so the dots are very visible. crappy camera but  pretty happy with him healthy eating well.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

can't believe the color transition on my golden pheonix (from aqua pets) just after one year ... awesome!


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Some inquries about the price at DK: $55 - 20% off = $44



Holidays said:


> they had a 20% off a couple of weeks ago. Nice quality discus, I got a leopard nice shape and the base color is quite light bluish white so the dots are very visible. crappy camera but pretty happy with him healthy eating well.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Holidays said:


> can't believe the color transition on my golden pheonix (from aqua pets) just after one year ... awesome!


Thats amazing, thanks for the before and after .


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Thats amazing, thanks for the before and after .


feed em mostly the amazing tetra color bits


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Holidays said:


> feed em mostly the amazing tetra color bits


You know your not suppose to do that if you want the fish to stay yellow


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> You know your not suppose to do that if you want the fish to stay yellow


I know but it looks good though ...orange? I house him along with red fujis so the bits are good for them. I did try some NLS pellets before but it takes longer for them to get used to I'll mix some again


----------

